
Tinder must stop charging its older California users more for “Plus” features - hvo
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/01/tinder-must-stop-charging-its-older-california-users-more-for-plus-features/?comments=1&start=40
======
detaro
duplicate, please check before submitting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16274114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16274114)

